# K2 on KSL Snapshot of the week



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Congratulations on that MONSTER TM. ****, that's a big fish. Your 3 P's are paying off for sure.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Way to go K2 8)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Woo Hoo!!! That's cool. I missed it dangit.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I saw it but too bad you didn't win.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Monster Musky! How much did it weigh??


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pretty nice K2....

Nice fish... :O--O:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Saw it 2. What did that bad boy weigh?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Monster fish *k2*!! way to go!


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Way cool!! Congrats K2. For those of you who missed it, here is a link:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=1110&sid=17572896


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Good job, Kim.
You should have won the prize with that brute.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks guys.  

For us, this fish was a winner just catching it. You all know how much time and effort we put in targeting this species of fish and employing them 3Ps. 

The true highlight and most memorable part of this catch was the lure the fish was caught on was made and given to us by a dear friend and die hard TM angler including the 80# test florocarbon leader was made by my fish'n partner. Lure and leader for sure passed the ops check with flying colors with this behemoth catch. 

Now for weight we don't weigh the fish but use the following calculation to get an approximate live weight. 

DWR folks have told us in the past that TMs will go 3-5# heavier. 

So L x G x G /800 = 49.50 x 22 x 22 /800 = 29.94# for the approximate live weight.

I will tell you after we measured the fish on the musky bump board and I went to lift it this fish was h-e-a-v-y and its girth was just eye popping _(O)_  massive. I've lifted many large TMs but this one without a doubt took everything I could to lift for a couple of photo snaps then back in the water the behemoth went.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Congratulations Girl !!!!!!!!! I'm proud of ya!!!!!!! Keep on, keeping on.  Still haven't checked out the shmallie spot yet, I will. Thanks a bunch!!


----------

